
CuPy: NumPy-compatible matrix library accelerated by CUDA - p1esk
https://github.com/cupy/cupy
======
coolio2657
This is interesting. But I wonder what differences it hopes to attain vs.
Numba's CUDA support for NumPy, which seems to work pretty well and is under
active development.

One benchmark, [https://www.scivision.co/speed-of-matlab-vs-python-numpy-
num...](https://www.scivision.co/speed-of-matlab-vs-python-numpy-numba/)

